# Pregnant and overwhelmed



## NatalieC88 (Feb 16, 2020)

Hi All 

So I was newly diagnosed with type one in August last year. Fast forward to February and we have an unplanned pregnancy. Me and my bf were not trying but obviously have had a slip somewhere so here we are approximately 6 weeks in so very early days. Had my first appointment at diabetes antinatal on Friday and safe to say I'm a bit overwhelmed with it all. My doctor took great care to explain all the risks and everything and the importance of been on it with the blood sugar checks and control. I'm really struggling with it all and I'm terrified something is going to go wrong. I'm not getting much support from my bf if I'm happy I'm not assessing things properly and if I'm worried I'm too negative. I can't win. Anyone have any advice or experienced a similar situation? How did you cope? Thanks


----------



## Thebearcametoo (Feb 16, 2020)

Congratulations on your pregnancy.

You can do this. You have a head start that you already understand diabetes and how to stay in target. You’ll get lots of support throughout from your midwife and the diabetes specialists. It might be worth pushing for a Libre if that helps you feel more in control. 

We’re here to hold your hand. There’s lots of elements of pregnancy that you can’t control and being able to take it day by day will help.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 16, 2020)

Welcome to the forum @NatalieC88 

Huge congratulations on your pregnancy, and great that you have found a place where you can compare notes with other pregnant mums-to-be as well as members who have already successfully navigated pregnancies of their own. 

I can understand the stress you are feeling - with an unexpected pregnancy you’ve not had an opportunity to prepare and think it through. Plus the targets for BG management in pregnancy are very challenging. 

I’d second the suggestion of CGM or Libre to make BG monitoring easier and more thorough. NHS England are currently working through a project to make CGM available to all T1s in pregnancy, because there is evidence that it is cost effective. 

How do you currently manage your diabetes? Are you carb counting? Which insulins do you use? Are you on pens or a pump?


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Feb 16, 2020)

Oh, and if you fancy a bit more reading, Alison from ‘Shoot up or Put Up’ wrote some excellent (and very funny) blogs about her pregnancy - they could be worth a look?

https://www.shootuporputup.co.uk/tag/pregnancy/


----------



## PhoebeC (Feb 17, 2020)

I found myself in your position just under ten years ago. She’s now 9!
I am not going to lie and say it was easy because it was the hardest thing I have ever done and I wouldn’t do it again for a second. But I’d do it again for her forever. 
Any questions you have please ask, we will do our best. If you just want to rant also feel free.
You will worry but try not to it’s wasted energy and you will need it. 
Take care x


----------

